# My Rally car's paintwork - machine needed



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, i've recently painted my rally car myself using 2k paint. Has been a few months now so has been fully hardened for a while. I'm wanting to flat and machine polish it next week as i have a few days off. Few bits of orange peel and a few dry bits but its had plenty of coats of paint. 

Am i correct in guessing 

2500/3000 grit wet paper
Polish with g3 on a buffer? (Snap on buffer with grey pad) 
Ad then just a wax ontop? 

Cheers

Dion!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

You are correct if thats the steps you want to take. Its what a body shop would do. Personally,i would sand with 2000, 3000, then 4000, then use your machine with much superior polishes also. Don't need to spend mega money, small bottle of scholl s3, small bottle of scholl s40, and a couple of decent pads. I PROMISE for the small out lay the finish will be infinitely better.


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds good. The paint isn't really bad, just not as flat As i'd like it to be. Where's the best place to buy these bits and bobs? My polisher has a Solid pad with a velcro fitting for changing to harder/softer pads.

Dion


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Example of the paintwork:







As you can see, a little shine on it, but i can't help myself wanting it looking the best as i can for the small budget i Have..

Dion!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is a reflection after we painted a mini for a friend, this was sanded and polished properly, he way described. Its well worth the time and effort



Look at the traders on here for bits, shinearama, clean your car, elite car care etc


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fair play. that looks absolutely amazing. is there a 'grading' system with pads? any ones i should look out for in particular? 

dion!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dionbee93 said:


> Fair play. that looks absolutely amazing. is there a 'grading' system with pads? any ones i should look out for in particular?
> 
> dion!


Its personal preference, however i can recommend either a yellow hexlogic pad or scholl spider sandwich pad with the S3, then a crimson hydrotech pad with s40. This will get quick, quality finishes


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers Stangalang. Very helpful! I'll post pictures up when I get it done! 

Dion!


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

are there any other products that would be used for this except for the scholl goods? And what pads would people reccomend? Cheers!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty much covered with the advice above, all i can say is that Nova looks great and a super spray job you have done...:thumb:


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers James. Paintjob isn't bad considering I painted it in a shed to be honest..

I've got some polishes at home, i've got the yellow label G3 liquid, and I've got the 3 stage meguires stuff. D'you reckon it will be enough without having to go out and buy some new ones?

Dion!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dion I'm serious mate, get some proper quality machine polishes, G3 and 3 step are neither of those


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Would it be just the one polish that I'd want Stangalang? Or would it be both in stages? Got myself some 2000 and 2500 today and a new medium pad for the rotary.

Dion!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dionbee93 said:


> Would it be just the one polish that I'd want Stangalang? Or would it be both in stages? Got myself some 2000 and 2500 today and a new medium pad for the rotary.
> 
> Dion!


you want a versatile compound and a finishing polish. the scholl products i mentioned or meguires 105 and 205 are perfect


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

stangalang said:


> you want a versatile compound and a finishing polish. the scholl products i mentioned or meguires 105 and 205 are perfect


Agreed, for this kind of work you're better with the professional products than the consumer products - Scholl S3, S40 or Meguiar's #105, #205 are all top-notch non-diminishing polishes, you can't go wrong :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Foxx said:


> Agreed, for this kind of work you're better with the professional products than the consumer products - Scholl S3, S40 or Meguiar's #105, #205 are all top-notch non-diminishing polishes, you can't go wrong :thumb:


I thought the Scholl polishes were diminishing Foxx?

Cant really add to whats been advised tbh at the OP.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Jonny_R said:


> I thought the Scholl polishes were diminishing Foxx?
> 
> Cant really add to whats been advised tbh at the OP.


Those and the #105, #205 and the meg's MF compounds are non-diminishing ^_^


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Foxx said:


> Those and the #105, #205 and the meg's MF compounds are non-diminishing ^_^


I stand corrected then

Was always under the impression that the Scholl range were diminishing and 105/205 were SMAT


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers to everyone that helped. I have had a go at polishing the roof up and For my first time I'm well chuffed. just to give you an idea, the roof was painted and the finish was very dry compared to the rest of the car.

This was after one run with the Rotary:



And this is the roof after I had finished. I need to give it another going over when I'm home next weekend but didn't get the time to properly finish it off.



Dion!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

That is SUCH am awesome colour! ^_^

Great work, looks like you have it nicely under control now :thumb:


----------



## dionbee93 (Aug 11, 2008)

Cheers Matey, Yeah pretty much on top of it now, Just another few passes to finish it off. its just a matter of finding the time recently.. 

Dion!


----------

